# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  BUSCO PRODUCTORES Y /O ACOPIADORES DE TARA

## SILVIA TERESA

Buen día 
Estoy buscando acopiadores o Productores de tara en vaina para una empresa agro industrial en Lima ,se compra por toneladasTemas similares: Busco Proveedores/acopiadores de Granos (Frijol, Pallares, Kinua, etc) para exportación Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo BUSCO PRODUCTORES DE CAFE Busco Financiamiento para Proyecto de Tara

----------


## car

quiero saber a que precio compras la tara puesto en lima mi correo es carlosvasquez_20@hotmail.com

----------


## INVERSIONES ARCADIUS

BUENOS DIAS YO PUEDO ACOPIAR TARA SOY DE TACNA MI correo oscar.jmgallegos@gmail.com

----------


## Marcos Miguel

Mi correo es miguell_17_17@hotmail.com

----------


## HenryMayer

Soy acopiador Henry Romero RPM #999558643 rphm79@hotmail.com agradeceré podamos contactarnos para coordinar precios y cantidades

----------


## erkelzevallosortega

por favor indicar a que precio estas comprando en lima por que tengo tara en  ayacucho mi correo es egilbertofruva@gmail.com

----------


## HECTOR MENDOZA

Saludos cordiales
Estimado amigo, si aun tienes interes de comprar tara, puedo atenderte desde tacna espero cordinar con ud. 
Email: hmendoza@sumayapu.pe
Cel 952256657
Atte.
Hector Mendoza

----------


## INDOGULF FERTILIZANTE

Estimados Señores :
soy productor de tara.
Puedo despachar 5,000 kg ( 5 TN) fines de Julio
                        5,000 kg (5 TN) fines de Noviembre
Estado : Vaina seca
A los interesados contactar
llamar : 952715981
Email: corpmarcoflores@gmail.com

----------


## tigreunsch

quiero ser acopiador michael.aq28@gmail.com

----------


## Frankl

La propuesta aun esta vigente mi correo es frank_b_q@hotmail.com

----------


## Arnoldrcp

Hola Silvia, soy productor y acopiador de Tara de la sierra, de alta concentración en taninos, ubícame a mi correo para negociar, doy buen precio por encontrarme en crecimiento empresarial.
Mi correo: arnoldcajigas@gmail.com

----------

